# Our 2022 Christmas Event Starts This Saturday!



## Jeremy (Dec 5, 2022)

The winter holidays are coming, which means it's soon time for another festive event on The Bell Tree! This year, we're bringing back *TBT's Season of Giving* for its third iteration.

If you weren't around or can't remember our last Season of Giving in 2020, it works a bit differently than our typical events. Collectibles sold in the shop will be hidden by wrapping paper and won't be revealed until Christmas Day. As always, currency you earn from completing tasks can be spent on these collectibles, but only to be purchased as gifts for other forum users. That's where its name, Season of Giving, comes from! While you can't buy the collectibles for yourself, we'll also have an area for gift exchanges so everyone will have an opportunity to collect each of the wrapped presents. In the spirit of giving, The Bell Tree will also be donating money to various charities based on the amount of collectible presents everyone sends to one another.

Join us this *Saturday, December 10th* for our latest edition of TBT's Season of Giving, which will run until Christmas Day, December 25th, with some additional tasks lasting until December 30th.

In other festive news, starting today, you can now purchase the animated, but _temporary_, *Christmas Lights* collectible from the Shop for *5 bells*!




Between now and December 16th, 2022 these Christmas Lights can only be gifted to other forum users. However, if you prefer to do your decorating on your own, you'll be able to buy this temporary collectible for yourself starting on December 17th, 2022. This temporary collectible will disappear from your inventory in January, so don't waste any time in spreading the holiday cheer! See you this weekend.


----------



## xara (Dec 5, 2022)

aaaa i’m so excited!!! i had a funny feeling something was happening when oblivia posted that test thread (i saw that ) and i saw the christmas lights in her lineup. i really enjoyed the season of giving event back in 2020, so i’m happy to see it return! can’t wait to see what the activities and collectibles will be this year! 

year 3 of me hoping to win something from oblivia’s 12 days of christmas,,,, crescent-moon wand finally, maybe?


----------



## Chris (Dec 5, 2022)

Is it Christmas yet? I want one of the new collectibles now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2022)

can't wait to see the new collectibles!! 

also ty staff for making the Christmas lights so cheap, I can't remember how much they were in the past but I want to be able to send out as many lights as possible without bankrupting myself lol


----------



## Flyffel (Dec 5, 2022)

This site really has the most amazing staff.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 5, 2022)

I didn't look into events in 2020 as I just joined that year so this will be a new spin for me. Thanks staff for another fun event


----------



## S.J. (Dec 5, 2022)

Aaaaaa, it's time! Looking forward to gifting some lights!   Thank you to the sweet friends who have sent some already. You are too sweet and kind. 

Also looking forward to my first Season of Giving!


----------



## Valzed (Dec 5, 2022)

I'm looking forward to the Season of Giving again. It was a lot of fun last time. Thank you, Staff, for another wonderful holiday event!


----------



## Merielle (Dec 5, 2022)

Ahh I'm so excited, this will be my first Season of Giving event and I can hardly wait! ;w; I'll be looking forward to seeing what staff has in store for us, and for the collectible reveals on Christmas Day!  

Happy holidays, everyone!


----------



## amemome (Dec 5, 2022)

oh boyyyy i'm so ready for some holiday fun!! time to make my av and sig festive!


----------



## duododo (Dec 5, 2022)

Oooh this sounds super cute!  excited about the colored lights!! I love how magical the holiday spirit feels this time of year, so this event will be fun!


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Dec 5, 2022)

Ooh yay, this looks like a lot of fun! Can’t wait!


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 5, 2022)

The last Season of Giving was so fun! I'm looking forward to seeing the collectibles when they're revealed. Thank you, staff, for another great event and also for your generosity with the charity donations!


----------



## FrostyAlmonds (Dec 5, 2022)

Ooh, mystery collectibles sounds so fun! My December is pretty swamped right now, but I'm hoping I can participate enough to afford to send a few gifts out at least. 

Thank you mods for all the work you put in, I can't wait to see the event go live.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 5, 2022)

Mystery collectibles sound fun but I wish we could see what they look like. I’m excited about collectibles I know nothing about, lol. I’m looking forward to the event going live on Saturday!

I had a shift open for all day on Saturday for my second job that I was considering taking, but I’m happy I decided not to. I can focus my energy that day on this event.


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 5, 2022)

Did I spend half my bells on lights?


....maybe


----------



## themysterybidder (Dec 6, 2022)

I had a lot of fun in the Summer fair, missed Halloween, but really looking forward and ready for the Christmas event! Hopefully I can enter Buck in a category!


----------



## Nougat (Dec 6, 2022)

Yay! I can't wait for the advent calendar to go up! The music is so festive.


----------



## Mutti (Dec 6, 2022)

YAAAY! 

I enjoyed last years xmas event soo much ️️

Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 6, 2022)

cant wait for the new collectibles and events!! i can actually participate too because its my summer break yayy !!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 6, 2022)

While not being active on the forum, I'm always looking forward for the events. I hope I'll be able to participate for everthing while visiting my family.


----------



## Flicky (Dec 6, 2022)

I'm normally very busy during this month, but I hope to be able to participate this year! I really love that you'll be donating to charities.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Dec 6, 2022)

This sounds like fun!


----------



## Holla (Dec 6, 2022)

Hard to believe it’s already that time of year again! As always I look forward to the upcoming event.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 6, 2022)

This is one of my favorite forum events, Happy Holidays everyone <3


----------



## Snek (Dec 6, 2022)

This is one of my favourite events and helped me break the ice to do more forum events. Giving in the season of giving makes feel the all the warm and fuzzies.


----------



## Giddy (Dec 6, 2022)

I fondly remember seasons of giving and glad it has come around once again~ 
Can't wait for this~ Thankfully I am off on Saturday, so will be checking this out again once I decorate my living room.


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 6, 2022)

Really excited about this event. Honestly wasn’t looking forward to Christmas but lights from dear friends  something fun to look forward to is just what I need. Thank you beautiful friends, wonderful staff and hopefully I will find a little bit of Christmas magic


----------



## Antonio (Dec 6, 2022)

I'm hoping to get a lump of coal because I've been a bad boy this year  

_*guitar rips while 80 guys scream oh yeah*_


----------



## zissou (Dec 6, 2022)

I'm looking forward to this! I participated in the 2021 holiday events (or... at least I think I did... time is a flat circle) and they were really fun and full of holiday spirit. I made some new friends and felt very welcomed for my first holiday onsite. Y'all are a delightful bunch and I can't wait to see what's in store!


----------



## jiny (Dec 7, 2022)

yayyy hopefully i can participate !!


----------



## kyle on saturn (Dec 7, 2022)

this sounds really cute! i cant wait to work together to give out presents


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 7, 2022)

OMG YAYYYYY..... I loved the Xmas 2020 event I had so much fun giving gifts to others..... I am so keen.......


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Dec 7, 2022)

The grinch must be planning on stealing Christmas again! Hurry before the Grinch gets them all!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Dec 7, 2022)

Wahoo!!! I think I'm most excited to get another candy cane this year!


----------



## Drawdler (Dec 7, 2022)

I don’t think I’ll participate since I’m not fond of Christmas and am busy in general, but cool idea for an event! I had no idea what the older ones were like. Looking forward to seeing the submissions, and happy holidays all!


----------



## zarf (Dec 7, 2022)

Wow lol I haven't even changed out of my halloween theme yet. Not sure if I'll be active for the event but I'm still excited to see what's in store!


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 7, 2022)

Yes, I remembered the Season of Giving two years ago. Unfortunately, I don’t think I will participate this event because I don’t have anyone to give the collectible present to.

Other than that, Merry Christmas and Happy early New Year!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2022)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Wahoo!!! I think I'm most excited to get another candy cane this year!



Same! I have them all so far, it’s a fun little collection to keep up with


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 7, 2022)

I took part in the one last year and remember it being pretty cool. So this will be fun! I saw the thread and thought I was already days late, but it's good to know I'm right on time.

Hopefully everyone tha decides to join has fun and is able to join!


----------



## Venn (Dec 7, 2022)

Oooo, can't wait. 
I'll finally get a 5th (hopefully) Candy Cane to have a full row


----------



## Azzy (Dec 7, 2022)

I'm so hyped!! I've been sending out creative Christmas Lights and have already decorated my account, lol. 

If anyone wants some of my randomness as a gift, let me know along with some of your interests =33

I'm always happy to be creatively random XD


----------



## Nougat (Dec 8, 2022)

DaisyFan said:


> Yes, I remembered the Season of Giving two years ago. Unfortunately, I don’t think I will participate this event because I don’t have anyone to give the collectible present to.
> 
> Other than that, Merry Christmas and Happy early New Year!


There's a thread where you'll be able to exchange gifts with other members who are looking for gifts too


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 8, 2022)

_*Question for anyone:*_
 When the collectibles are revealed on Christmas Day, are we able to still purchase from the shop then*?* 
 Or can we only purchase them when they are wrapped*?* 
_Just curious. I would assume only when they are wrapped, but was wondering since some of the tasks don't end until the 30th._
 Also, after they are unwrapped, are they trade locked for a while*?*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 8, 2022)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> _*Question for anyone:*_
> When the collectibles are revealed on Christmas Day, are we able to still purchase from the shop then*?*
> Or can we only purchase them when they are wrapped*?*
> _Just curious. I would assume only when they are wrapped, but was wondering since some of the tasks don't end until the 30th._
> Also, after they are unwrapped, are they trade locked for a while*?*



For the last one in 2020, which was the first one I participated in, the presents weren’t revealed until it was no longer possible to purchase them.  They were available for trade immediately after, I believe.


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 8, 2022)

Venn said:


> Oooo, can't wait.
> I'll finally get a 5th (hopefully) Candy Cane to have a full row



This will be my fifth candy cane too. I missed 2019’s because I was very sick and 2021’s because I wasn’t on TBT at the time.


----------



## ShinyDungeoneer (Dec 9, 2022)

This'll be my first TBT event, so I'll need some guidance to get through it. Can someone tell me how this event works?


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2022)

ShinyDungeoneer said:


> This'll be my first TBT event, so I'll need some guidance to get through it. Can someone tell me how this event works?


Welcome to The Bell Tree! All of the information you need to know will be made available when the event launches tomorrow.


----------



## ShinyDungeoneer (Dec 9, 2022)

Chris said:


> Welcome to The Bell Tree! All of the information you need to know will be made available when the event launches tomorrow.


Thanks for telling me! I'll try my best to log on tomorrow to learn how this event works!


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 9, 2022)

Woo!!! Can’t wait!


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 9, 2022)

Nougat said:


> There's a thread where you'll be able to exchange gifts with other members who are looking for gifts too


Ahh thank you, but I am too shy for asking and such. 

There’s no thread for that yet by the way.


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 9, 2022)

DaisyFan said:


> Ahh thank you, but I am too shy for asking and such.
> 
> There’s no thread for that yet by the way.


Totally understand how you feel but honestly everyone is so lovely here. Happy to exchange gifts


----------



## Nougat (Dec 9, 2022)

DaisyFan said:


> Ahh thank you, but I am too shy for asking and such.
> 
> There’s no thread for that yet by the way.


It should be up when the event launches! And happy to exchange gifts, I'll ask you when the event has launched


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 9, 2022)

DaisyFan said:


> Ahh thank you, but I am too shy for asking and such.
> 
> There’s no thread for that yet by the way.


I understand how you feel. I was nervous during the last Season of Giving, but so many people were posting for gift exchanges. Rather than ask myself, I responded to others which made me feel more like I was helping them. Everyone was very nice during the whole event.

I'd be happy to swap presents with you when the time comes. I'll reach out to you once everything starts and we know more.


----------



## xara (Dec 9, 2022)

DaisyFan said:


> Ahh thank you, but I am too shy for asking and such.
> 
> There’s no thread for that yet by the way.


if roxxy, nougat and destani don’t already have you covered, i’d also be happy to swap gifts once the event goes live!  

your feelings are completely valid, and you definitely aren’t alone in them; i still feel shy and awkward when participating in events like this and socializing as well, even though i’ve been here a while and have wonderful friends. but you are a valued member of the community, and you don’t deserve to feel left out! we’d love for you to join in on the fun, but of course it’s entirely your choice. <3


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 10, 2022)

When I wake up tomorrow morning the event will have started/starting I am so keen!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris (Dec 10, 2022)

Who is ready for our Season of Giving 2022 event to launch today?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 10, 2022)

Chris said:


> Who is ready for our Season of Giving 2022 event to launch today?


could I humbly request a gift of the event delayed by a month?


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 10, 2022)

i'm so excited to see what staff have in store for us this year!! perfect timing to start as well because up until yesterday i've been manic with uni work but i'm finally free for the rest of the month :]


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2022)

LambdaDelta said:


> could I humbly request a gift of the event delayed by a month?



Everyone knows that collectibles are more important than anything happening IRL, get good


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 10, 2022)

omg holiday events!! hope I can make time for them :] also loving the christmas lights rerun, received some already from lovely friends and I'm super happy!  crossing fingers the new holiday collectibles will be fantastic!


----------



## LilD (Dec 10, 2022)

Seasons Greeting!


----------



## Tiffany (Dec 10, 2022)

I wasn't around for the previous season of giving events. I have questions about the gift swapping. We can't buy collectibles for ourselves(I'm assuming when we buy one we have to immediately send it to someone else) so does that mean that we have to be given a collectible to be able to swap? Or are we swapping older collectibles for new? Also if someone gives us a collectible can we regift/swap it? Thanks


----------



## digimon (Dec 10, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> I wasn't around for the previous season of giving events. I have questions about the gift swapping. We can't buy collectibles for ourselves(I'm assuming when we buy one we have to immediately send it to someone else) so does that mean that we have to be given a collectible to be able to swap? Or are we swapping older collectibles for new? Also if someone gives us a collectible can we regift/swap it? Thanks



if i'm remembering correctly, last time we could only directly gift the unwrapped presents to each other from the shop. we couldn't buy them from the shop for ourselves personally, so i don't think we could trade the gifts in our inventory (they might have been set to unique so they couldn't be traded until the presents were revealed) that's where the trading part comes in, people can swap different coloured presents with each other. gifts were made tradable sometime after they were revealed c:


----------



## duododo (Dec 10, 2022)

I'm so excited to give out gifts! I'll be busy most of the day, but I look forward to reading the event post tonight


----------



## Flyffel (Dec 10, 2022)

I see them choco coins and flakies.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 10, 2022)

I wonder if the little gifts we get can be displayed in our lineup until they are revealed on Christmas


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 10, 2022)

I’m so hyped for this, lol.


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 10, 2022)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I wonder if the little gifts we get can be displayed in our lineup until they are revealed on Christmas


They absolutely can!


----------



## Horus (Dec 10, 2022)

This year Santa will surely bring me a night theme


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 10, 2022)

Flyffel said:


> I see them choco coins and flakies.


Did you say chocolate coins?  kind of a Christmas family tradition and bought some earlier


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 10, 2022)

I know for an absolute fact that I’ll be at work when this starts. Wahhhhhh can’t wait to see what this year’s Christmas event has in store!!!!


----------



## Mairmalade (Dec 10, 2022)

I am hungry for chocolate of the chocolate coin variety.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 10, 2022)

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> Everyone knows that collectibles are more important than anything happening IRL, get good


indeed

irl isn't the problem


----------



## Tiffany (Dec 10, 2022)

digimon said:


> if i'm remembering correctly, last time we could only directly gift the unwrapped presents to each other from the shop. we couldn't buy them from the shop for ourselves personally, so i don't think we could trade the gifts in our inventory (they might have been set to unique so they couldn't be traded until the presents were revealed) that's where the trading part comes in, people can swap different coloured presents with each other. gifts were made tradable sometime after they were revealed c:





digimon said:


> if i'm remembering correctly, last time we could only directly gift the unwrapped presents to each other from the shop. we couldn't buy them from the shop for ourselves personally, so i don't think we could trade the gifts in our inventory (they might have been set to unique so they couldn't be traded until the presents were revealed) that's where the trading part comes in, people can swap different coloured presents with each other. gifts were made tradable sometime after they were revealed c:


Thank you for answering but i am still confused. Based on what you said i am assuming the gifts are swappable as long as they are still wrapped and that they are all wrapped in different colors so you know you got all of them(if thats your goal). But if you can only swap gift for than unless someone gives you enough to swap you can't get all of them. That sucks for those of us who like getting the collectibles. guess i'll figure it out as i go.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 11, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> Thank you for answering but i am still confused. Based on what you said i am assuming the gifts are swappable as long as they are still wrapped and that they are all wrapped in different colors so you know you got all of them(if thats your goal). But if you can only swap gift for than unless someone gives you enough to swap you can't get all of them. That sucks for those of us who like getting the collectibles. guess i'll figure it out as i go.


I think it works like the Christmas lights do now. When you have enough snowflakes, just make a thread in the appropriate spot saying you would like a trade partner for whatever color present you are ready to gift off.
I've never had a person not trade me something they said they would on these forums when trading regular collectibles other times. Everyone is pretty nice.


----------

